# Receiving, and getting money from Paypal



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

The 1228 may be sold this weekend, the buyer wishes to pay by Paypal or Venmo, I don't have Venmo. 2.6% transaction fee if I do that?


----------



## extropic (Jan 28, 2021)

If the buyer is a crook and denies receipt of the goods, how are you going to convince PayPal (or the buyers credit card company) that the transaction was completed?

Copy the buyers drivers license? Write up a receipt (on the license copy) and have the buyer sign it? Take pictures of the buyer and vehicle?
Sounds like a PITA to me.

Cash is king.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm with @extropic, if it's a face-to-face sale then cash or e-transfer on the spot is all I will accept.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

It is a face to face, local resident, maybe have him sign a bill of sale accepting? I'll have to see what Venmo is about.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 28, 2021)

The only way to take PP is if he pays it as a gift, He can not reverse a gift, and you do not pay fees on a gift. BUT if PP ever determines you are taking gifts as payment for goods then PP may terminate your account.

I always print out a bill of sale with a short description, the Serial No, My name, and the buyers name, dates and any other pertinent info. Like a delivered date. It would not hurt to have pics also.

I am guessing that in HI all machine sales are local?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

Not really, I do have another interested party on the Big Island that I would have to ship to.


----------



## mksj (Jan 29, 2021)

You can transfer money via PayPal as friends and family and not incur charges, but if someone is going to pick up the machine then there is no reason that they can't bring cash. Checks, cashiers checks and money orders also present a problem because they are so easy to forge. When I buy or sell machines, I still revert to cash. If a higher ticket item, either the check first clears, or cash and have a sales receipt. I also do a photocopy of their license and/or a picture of the item loaded up with their license plate of the car. Just too many scammers out there, and PayPal can freeze up your money or pull funds form your account without your consent.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

I think the buyer alluded to not having the cash, and wants to put it on a card. Does anything change with them contesting the purchase as a friends, and family, and I pay the fee?


----------



## extropic (Jan 29, 2021)

Aukai said:


> It is a face to face, local resident, maybe have him sign a bill of sale accepting? I'll have to see what Venmo is about.



How are you going to prove it's his signature?

Why should you expose yourself to risk so the buyer can earn a few reward $$?


----------



## higgite (Jan 29, 2021)

If he doesn’t have the cash on hand or in the bank, his PP account must be linked to a credit card if he wants to pay with PP. If he’s in good standing with his CC company, he should be able to get a cash advance on his card to pay you with. If he’s going to operate on credit, make it his worry, not yours. Service fees and interest charges are his to deal with. Just MHO.

Tom


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 29, 2021)

You could have him give you a PayPal deposit of about $200 “to hold the machine for him”. For the balance, cash is king. If he wants the machine badly enough, then he can get the cash.

PayPal can be extremely unhelpful if you’re over a barrel and you need their help. I have had more cases than I could ever count where PayPal did what was best for PayPal.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for the responses so far, glad I asked....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 29, 2021)

Original Ben Franklin 100 Dollar Bill  Premium Canvas Art - Etsy
					

This Wall Hangings item by popcanvasco has 31 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Orlando, FL. Listed on Oct 26, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




I prefer these !


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 29, 2021)

On the plus side, the guy is local.  Maybe have a few of those gaff hooks you made setting around so he gets an idea of what'll be used for his next body piercing if need be. . . .    If he has the funds in PayPal, he can either transfer them electronically to his bank for free and give you cash or take a check from PayPal for $1.50.  I'd be a bit hesitant to take a PayPal payment from someone I don't know as they could file a claim with PayPal and maybe get their money back.  Maybe hold something as collateral until he pays off the balance?

On the other hand, In my experience PayPal does a very poor job of protecting buyers.  Ask me how I know.  I got caught for $75 from the "scam" company Temptlife buying some cashmere-lined yoga pants for my wife for Christmas.  Google "Temptlife complaints" for an earful.  I filed a claim with PayPal as the product wasn't close to the description.  Had pictures of the website description and photos of the actual product showing the obvious differences.  The seller Temptlife offered a full refund but I had to pay to ship the goods back to China for $35.  So the seller clearly sends a product that doesn't match their description and I have to pay to return the merch?!?  I ended up following the advice of some others on line who did do the return.  Temptlife said the merch was damaged or obviously worn and pulled the refund offer, PayPal backed Temptlife.  I donated the pants to Goodwill.

Bruce


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 29, 2021)

He wants you to convert his credit into your cash. Let him do it. IF he actually has the credit it should be no problem for him to get the cash.


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 29, 2021)

If they want to use Paypal you can always have them gross up the 2.8% PayPal would charge you.  Then you get Paypal seller protection and the amount you asked for.  And.... The buyer gets the convenience of using PayPa.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 29, 2021)

I can understand the need to use paypal for big cash (big cash = more than an ATM will spit out) because my bank does not have branch offices I can walk into and make a withdrawal from.  I have to call the bank and say I'm pulling whatever thousands out at the machine, but once they release the lock I can pull $10k (or was it $15?) out in one go.  If I can't pull it off, paypal starts to look good.  I don't buy anything on credit unless I'm doing it for the air miles.  This is just a means to move money.  It is not without risk, and with PP that is scary as a seller.  I was scammed out of $750  several years ago on a paypal policy favoring the buyer, when the buyer was a crooked liar who falsified his statement and got my money anyway.  I wouldn't want to go through that again.


----------



## SLK001 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I think the buyer alluded to not having the cash, and wants to put it on a card. Does anything change with them contesting the purchase as a friends, and family, and I pay the fee?


If this is the case, have him take out a cash advance on his credit card.  As others have stated, ONLY TAKE CASH!  There are simply too many ways a buyer can commit fraud at your expense and get away with it.

As for shipping to the big island, make it clear that you need cash money _in your hands* before*_ you will even think of shipping it somewhere else.  That includes shipping costs, too.  If he still balks, then he was most likely going to commit fraud against you, so walk away.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

The Big Island is another buyer that would be a transfer of funds.....Thank you everybody.


----------

